# my freshwater croc hatchy - no flamers.



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

Just thought id post some pics of a freshwater croc i have recently got

before anyone flames, yes this has been thought through, has been researched etc. and i have the space for when it gets bigger etc. so please, keep your flaming out of this post.

These pictures are for people genuinly interested, as i know its hard to come accross pictures and information on captive care. altho http://crocodilian.com/crocfaq/ has alot of good info.


the current enclosure is a 4x2x2 tank.
when this tank is outgrown the next enclosure will either be a fibreglass enclosure or a pen
before finaly being shifted to the outdoor enclosure

the water temp is around the 27 deg mark with the airtemp around the 30deg mark.

the crocodile is feeding fine, handling is kept to a minimum mainly just when the enclosure is being cleaned.

at some stage a webcam may be going into the enclosure.


----------



## jordo (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice pics, what a little cutie.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 25, 2007)

im jealous


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 25, 2007)

looks really good. and congrats


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 25, 2007)

Great I would love to own one.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 25, 2007)

cool, that awsome, cute croc, wats its name


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 25, 2007)

thats so cute!!!


----------



## falnyet (Jan 25, 2007)

aww its so cute... I want one lol


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2007)

Shoulda got a saltie. They make beter pets and are less aggresive  but that is such a little cute thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 25, 2007)

got any mroe pics?


----------



## Mystery (Jan 25, 2007)

Excellent looks awesome


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 25, 2007)

Great looking set-up and animal you got there Leigh!!


----------



## Horsy (Jan 25, 2007)

> Shoulda got a saltie. They make beter pets and are less aggresive but that is such a little cute thanks for sharing!



Lol I think you have your crocodiles mixed around. I watched a croc show last night and the guy was swimming in the river with freshies but as soon as he saw a saltie he was out of there with his tail between his legs. Plus every site says Salties are much more angressive.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

waruikazi, i have heard that also, in captivity anyway, but its not like im going to be handling it like a python 

chris1 yep more pictures to come, will be putting a webcam in there one day over hte next couple of weeks. will let know when its up. cant post the site for obvious reasons tho


----------



## warren63 (Jan 25, 2007)

I assume you need some extraordinary license to keep one of those ??


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Lol I think you have your crocodiles mixed around. I watched a croc show last night and the guy was swimming in the river with freshies but as soon as he saw a saltie he was out of there with his tail between his legs. Plus every site says Salties are much more angressive.



That's cause a wild large saltie ill consume you. In captivity salties make much better pets because tey are much less timid than freshies. Freshies can get realy flight and have very sharp teeth that will rip ur hand open. Salties tend to bite harder but they dont have as long or as sharp teeth and they don't thrash around tearing your hand up. A saltie that is regularly hanled can turn out to be as tame as a bluey... or maybe more like a well handled lacey lol


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 25, 2007)

warren63 said:


> I assume you need some extraordinary license to keep one of those ??




Hehe not in Victoria  Advanced license only, and that's just bought over the counter


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

indeed waruikazi , ive heard it called small croc syndrome

yah warren all you need is your advanced licence, and of course alot of room to keep it when its older.
there is also some council laws that you would have to look into.

i still duno if id trust a 2mtr salty that has been handled alot tho waruikazi


----------



## krusty (Jan 25, 2007)

good one,thats what i want to but just have to get around the wife....lol.


----------



## hodges (Jan 25, 2007)

WOW !! congratts 
i love the setup and the croc
cheers
brad


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2007)

I have seen one that can be pickend up and carried around belly up that was about 1.5m


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2007)

maybe i should get one for my new pond.... I can get them for around $50 here i think


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

haha waruikazi crazy!

(oh btw cuddlykylie it got named snappy tom by most of hte family)


----------



## hodges (Jan 25, 2007)

yea, you can pick up the New Guinea crocodile as they dont grow big enough to pose a threat to humans 
cheers
brad


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah, i heard they are really cheap up there, i got mine from herptrader $180


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

hodges_399 said:


> yea, you can pick up the New Guinea crocodile as they dont grow big enough to pose a threat to humans
> cheers
> brad



that wouldnt be legal tho would it? being a exotic


----------



## hodges (Jan 25, 2007)

yea they are illegal  (to have in aus)
cheers
brad


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice!! They are so cute as hatchies


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2007)

But there are dwarf australian salties. Just a morph of the normal big killer salties, i know a bloke who is trying to get a gov grant to start a breeding program for them... or something along those lines.

I think normal price for them up here is around $220 but i know people


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 25, 2007)

awesome little croc love it thanks for the pics and good luck wit it


----------



## zulu (Jan 25, 2007)

*re my*



waruikazi said:


> I have seen one that can be pickend up and carried around belly up that was about 1.5m


 LOL warajakuzi


----------



## cma_369 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm jealous.....are they legal to keep in captivity in nsw???


----------



## hodges (Jan 25, 2007)

yep..not sure if you can keep them if your a licenced zoologist  (in nsw)
cheers
brad


----------



## freerider (Jan 25, 2007)

Ah man so jealous right now, I'm considering moving there just to keep croc's, It is a bit ridiculous that you can keep croc's but you cant keep Mitchells water monitors and Boyds though where is the logic in that?


----------



## junglecarpet (Jan 25, 2007)

Great to see you have really though it through!

Everyone asks me what I am going to do with an 8 foot python when it gets that big and they are shocked to hear that I will always keep it (but I guess a freshwater croc is a little bit more extreme than that )

Obviously owning one of these is a passion and a dream of yours and its great to see that the little guy has such a great little tank now and you have planned for the future 

Keep us updated!


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 25, 2007)

freerider said:


> Ah man so jealous right now, I'm considering moving there just to keep croc's, It is a bit ridiculous that you can keep croc's but you cant keep Mitchells water monitors and Boyds though where is the logic in that?



logic?:shock: you gotta be kidding, of course there's no logic


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 25, 2007)

thats great!!! so cute!!!! is it male or female?

i so want one, but i think it will be a while before i can convince the missus!!!


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

python blue said:


> wow nice croc im thinking about moving to the nt just so i can keep a croc but not vic to cold lol



yeah heating will cost me a bit to setup in the outdoor enclosure when it goes there but will be well worth it


----------



## RevDaniel (Jan 25, 2007)

Hehe - dream of moving to Vic to get mysef some crocs. Been suggested to me many times but one day I would like to make this dream come true.


----------



## Retic (Jan 25, 2007)

They are top of my wanted list but we have the ridiculous situation where we can't have them here in Queensland.


----------



## koubee (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome Leigh, he's a great looking little croc.


----------



## Christine (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonderful!
I love snakes and lizards but I think a croc would still scare me when it got big.


----------



## Matty01 (Jan 25, 2007)

i have kept several salties and freshies, and you will find that your freshy will stop growing at around the 3 foot mark if kept in that enclosure and can be kept like that for the rest of its life no probs, its only salties that will continuosly grow and grow and always need to be upgraded to a larger enclosure.
cheers matt


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 25, 2007)

really matt? awesome
ill still shift it to a bigger enclosure tho


----------



## Isis (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome Leigh. Thanks for the pics too. I am setting up for a freshie at the moment too. Cant wait. Its good to live in vic isnt it.......hehehehe

I have got a set up for when it gets a bit bigger and am half way to having the set up ready for a hatchy. Info is really hard to find isnt it but its sooo worth it.

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 25, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Shoulda got a saltie. They make beter pets and are less aggresive


 
yeah 


i want 1!!!

howd u get 1? do you need a special licence? how much did he cost?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 25, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Lol I think you have your crocodiles mixed around. I watched a croc show last night and the guy was swimming in the river with freshies but as soon as he saw a saltie he was out of there with his tail between his legs. Plus every site says Salties are much more angressive.


 
lol he was joking!!!
(i hope :shock: )


----------



## Inkslinger (Jan 25, 2007)

Cant wait for ours to arrive


----------



## Jakee (Jan 25, 2007)

Correct me if im wrong but in the 3rd pic is there a turtle in there ???


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 25, 2007)

Repz said:


> Correct me if im wrong but in the 3rd pic is there a turtle in there ???


 
i thought so too...


----------



## Isis (Jan 25, 2007)

Oxy read the al the posts it has cost, permits ect in there.


----------



## horsenz (Jan 25, 2007)

wow... congratulations.. i am soooo jealous!!! good luck and post more pics as it gets bigger and is in it's bigger enclosure!!!!
Awesome mate!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 26, 2007)

Repz said:


> Correct me if im wrong but in the 3rd pic is there a turtle in there ???



nope, i dont own any turtles


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 26, 2007)

i think it may just be the reflection of a light on the roof not sure


----------



## Jakee (Jan 26, 2007)

leighr33 said:


> nope, i dont own any turtles



LOL kk thanks


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Cute*

Hello,

Ah, that is a cute little croc!! Is that your first one? 

Tracie


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2007)

would there be any way, like a petition or something that we could get crocs legalised in qld?


----------



## Isis (Jan 27, 2007)

The only thing I would change in your set up is I would put the water heater in some PVC pipe with holes in it to stop any chance of him biting it and breaking the glass.


----------



## cris (Jan 27, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> But there are dwarf australian salties. Just a morph of the normal big killer salties, i know a bloke who is trying to get a gov grant to start a breeding program for them... or something along those lines.


Cool, how big do they get?



hornet said:


> would there be any way, like a petition or something that we could get crocs legalised in qld?



Yeah you should start one, do one for native mamals too. Since they are allowed in other states i cant see why they would be against it now.


----------



## FAY (Jan 27, 2007)

What a little cutie Leigh.....what does he eat??


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 27, 2007)

_



But there are dwarf australian salties. Just a morph of the normal big killer salties, i know a bloke who is trying to get a gov grant to start a breeding program for them... or something along those lines.

Click to expand...

__theyre dwarf freshwater crocks..not salties,and they come from around bullo river area i think_
http://www.bulloriver.com/


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 27, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> What a little cutie Leigh.....what does he eat??



chicken, roo, pinky mice


----------



## pythoness (Jan 27, 2007)

IIIIIII wannnt oonnneeeee aaagagagaggagagaa lol


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 30, 2007)

ive put a webcam in his enclosure
heres the link

http://croccam.theherphouse.com

i will get a better camera in the next couple of days
images update every 15 seconds


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 30, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> _theyre dwarf freshwater crocks..not salties,and they come from around bullo river area i think_
> http://www.bulloriver.com/


 
I've also heard of dwarf Salties, not too sure how small they mean by dwarf though, or if they are just stunted individuals.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 31, 2007)

leighr33 said:


> ive put a webcam in his enclosure
> heres the link
> 
> http://croccam.theherphouse.com
> ...





awsome! thanks for the link


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 31, 2007)

what time do u normally feed him?
...just so i can use that link to watch,..!!


----------



## Aslan (Jan 31, 2007)

What setup have you got planned for him when he gets larger? I love the look and idea of large monitor pits and all and this is just taking it to a new level


----------



## snakehunter (Jan 31, 2007)

Is that a UV tube over the top? If it is it looks to have glass directly under it, in which case it is useless, might need to put some mesh on


----------



## vjstalgis (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah glass cuts out huge amounts of UV.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 31, 2007)

The small breed are called pigmy crocs there minitures i got a mate here who owns a few who actually has one that swims with him and follows him around like a lil puppy it pretty awesome to see such thing and its a saltie......captive breed too


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 31, 2007)

He is just the cutest little thing, I would love one if we were aloud in NSW.
I like his tank, it's a great looking set up.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't got a reference to back it up but i have also heard of the dwarf freshies but i am 99% sure of there being dwarf salties. I'll try and track down the guy i was talking to about it today, he called them pygmies. But anyway, i'll try and find out.


----------



## Aslan (Jan 31, 2007)

What sort of size are you talking about with Dwarf Salties? Sounds like an interesting concept...


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 31, 2007)

I think he said a max of 2m


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> what time do u normally feed him?
> ...just so i can use that link to watch,..!!



i put his food in at sundown but he normally doesnt get it for a couple of hours after. hes still settling in at the moment so hes cautious still.



Aslan said:


> What setup have you got planned for him when he gets larger? I love the look and idea of large monitor pits and all and this is just taking it to a new level



next step will be a big fibreglass enclosure and then after that he will be shifted to a large outdoor enclousure with a partial roof etc



snakehunter said:


> Is that a UV tube over the top? If it is it looks to have glass directly under it, in which case it is useless, might need to put some mesh on



Yeah UV Tube, but i also have a UV spotlight on the mesh which puts out a fair amount.
Am making a new hood out of pine atm


----------



## Jason (Jan 31, 2007)

great stuff mate!!
that croc site is great i have read the hole lot a while ago.
when npws put them on class 2 in nsw they will be the first thing i get!! have alwasy wanted one just cant have them here.


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 31, 2007)

i have a question how did u get the gravel to stay on one side of the tank?


----------



## garthy (Jan 31, 2007)

You guys in SA are lucky to be able to keep freshies. That is something that could possibly draw my interest away from snakes (though not completely). "JASON" Do you think NPWS will eventually add these to class 2?


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 31, 2007)

hogey5, just used different size stones, and some bits of driftwood are in there to keep it in tact, it doesnt seem to move at all even when hes going up and down it


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 31, 2007)

chris1, his food is on the edge of his water atm, could be a few hours b4 he comes up to get it, who knows. he normally waits till everoyne in the house has gone to bed


----------



## snappy (Mar 26, 2007)

*Crocs gota love'm*

I love it were can i get one from.


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

which state are you in snappy?


----------



## Bendarwin (Mar 26, 2007)

You can get them in the NT from pet shops, they actually come under farming regulations up there if I recall correctly.


----------



## richardsc (May 8, 2007)

the dwarf crocs r actually freshies,and gavin bedford is the man trying to do that


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 8, 2007)

how many times has this thread been resurrected! lol


----------



## m.punja (May 8, 2007)

hey mate, loved the little guy heaps. Where'd you get him and how much. I'm in Vic and have a big saltie, by big he is about a meter, a few years old and doesn't seem to be growing at rapid speeds. He is great, a little snappy but still good. I'd much rather get a pair of hatchy freshies, apparently you can have them in the tank with turtles and water dragons so long as they have enough room to keep out of each others way. The Melbourne zoo keeps them all together. You live in vic right?


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 8, 2007)

cris said:


> Since they are allowed in other states i cant see why they would be against it now.[/QUOTE/] Mate since living in WA I have noticed that regulations on reptiles dont follow he same common sense guildlines that the law is supposed to... Hang on what am I saying. The law NEVER makes sense


----------



## crazywhiteboy (May 8, 2007)

sweet nice croc


----------



## noidea (May 8, 2007)

thank god my son is three and i hold the licence not my husband coz if they had any idea that it was possible to own a croc I'd be buggered I love them and all but from a distance and snakes are great for the moment.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 9, 2007)

your safe! you cant have them in qld!


----------



## Snow1369 (May 9, 2007)

i'm gunna get one


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 9, 2007)

oh..just gorgeous..


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (May 9, 2007)

It would be good if u could keep them in nsw..


----------

